
Review Board 2.5 released with many improvements for code and document review - gtewallace
https://www.reviewboard.org/news/2015/10/28/review-board-2-5-is-here/
======
neves
I'm a great fan of ReviewBoard, the best opensource code review tool. Great to
see that they are improving. Its greatest problem is the difficulty to
install. Does anybody knows about an easy downloadable virtual machine image?

~~~
chipx86
Thanks for the compliments!

Installation difficulty seems to very much depend on the environment. On many
systems, it's trivial. A couple commands, and you're good to go. On others,
it's far more difficult.

I'd love to hear where you've hit problems. One of my primary tasks at this
moment is improving our installation story for the systems where it's more
difficult, and knowing what problems people are hitting will help me in that
work.

